# bed bolts



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

After noon all. I'm thinking of ordering the bed bolt package from Rockler. Can any one tell me how long the 5/16" threaded insert is? My bed legs are 1-7/8" thick. Pretty sure they're not that long, but I'd Like to be sure.
Thanks.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

If by insert, you mean the barrel nut, I believe they are 1 1/4" long. You mention the legs are 1 7/8" thick. The barrel nut should be inserted into the side rail and the bolt goes through the leg. Maybe I'm not understanding how you intend to install them.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

maybe you can watch this video : 



 :<))


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,40842&p=43730

Another option if needed.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks for the response gents.
GR8.& Waho. I have seen that video. Much the same as the bolts from Lee Valley that Waho pointed out. I didn't want to use those as your stuck with a big hole you have to cover with either a metal disc or…bondo?
However I did a bit more research on the Rockler site and I see the inserts are 1" long, so I thought I was good to go till I figured out shipping and handling for 8 bolts. Crap!
Have to figure out a plan B.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Haha that's when you just have to order more stuff to make it worth while! 


> I thought I was good to go till I figured out shipping and handling for 8 bolts. Crap!
> Have to figure out a plan B.
> 
> - Mark


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Have you considered the inset rail fasteners on Rockler? I've used both the bed bolts and the rail fasteners. I prefer the bolts but that is because I don't mind the bolt covers on the legs. The fasteners are really solid too.

If you subscriber to their email you get free shipping on orders over $35 and no tax. Not a bad deal if you can get an order together to meet the minimum.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

I see the rail fastener is about the same price as the bed rail connection system, which is what I want. Didn't know about the free shipping deal. I'll have to look into that as I'll need 2 sets.
Thank you for the excellent tip Earl.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I used those rail fasteners on my bed project, and in hindsight I wish I'd gone with bolts. The rail fasteners allow just a bit of side to side motion, which unfortunately produces squeaks or rattles. If it were bolts, I could tighten them up to eliminate any kind of play in the joint.


----------

